# Sloping garden solution?



## craigy (14 May 2020)

Hi

I am hoping to build my 20x10 foot workshop at the bottom of my garden but there is a slope that drops to about 2’ front to back. Currently there is wooden decking (see photo), which will be removed but what base do I go for? I am considering ground screws then timber support structure then the wooden base. Does anyone have any suggestions of how to do this? I need to keep the costs to a minimum too and will be building it myself so no advanced architectural construction ideas please 
Thanks in advance for your wisdom. 
Craig


----------



## DBT85 (16 May 2020)

Mike will no doubt appear in a moment as say something like

"you need the timbers at least 6" off the ground and if you leave a gap like that vermin will move in underneath".

Also remember that there are height restrictions and that any timber floor will create a step up as well as removing some of your headroom.


----------



## craigy (24 May 2020)

Thanks. The slope goes from ground at front to about 2’ at the rear. I expect that vermin will live under it but hopefully they won’t move into the workshop


----------



## DBT85 (24 May 2020)

Its an awful lot of work and money to pin on hope in my view.

If you remove all the stuff thats going you could level the site and go from there.


----------



## gregmcateer (24 May 2020)

Is it feasible to grade it a bit? I.e. supporting wall at back, then remove some from the front and shift it to the back to achieve a level base?
I fully accept this may not be an option. Just an idea.


----------

